# Hello



## Big G77 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello everyone new to iron mag. been on the boards for a while got lost for a little bit but now I am back.

Respect Big G


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2012)

Big G77, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Apr 14, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Apr 15, 2012)

Yo!!!


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 15, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## thomaslop08 (Apr 20, 2012)

welcome


----------



## cad500 (Apr 21, 2012)

welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------

